# Restoring a Gillot bicycle - need advice



## PeteQ (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi

I have a Gillot bicycle and am renovating it.  I am not looking to restore it to its original condition, just respray it and replace its ageing parts.  Can anyone advise on where to get it resprayed in London UK?

See link for pics of similar bikes http://www.classicrendezvous.com/British_isles/Gillot.htm


thanks

Pete


----------

